# Anyone here shoot APA?



## travski

I do

I currently own a mamba XL and a Mamba X2 Both shoot really well and are really well made. I have shot the entire lineup and they are something to be reckoned with they have an awesome lineup this year


----------



## Iron Mike

travski said:


> Blowing Lake Archery Staff Shooter
> Wookie Brand Staff Shooter
> Worlds Best Strings and Grips
> Black and Blue Contracting LTD.
> *APA Archery Factory Prostaff*


But don't you have to say that?:teeth:

Honestly, I'd love to take a look at them.......


----------



## Twister10

I shoot a 07' Taipan, not that well mind you but it is certainly not the bows fault......

There does not seem to be alot of them in Ontario and I have yet to see another one around.

I have been really happy with mine though. It really has very little hand shock and can really fire the arrows out.

Jamie


----------



## OOPS!

If I weren't already shooting an elite I would be all over APAs. They're extremely nice bows with speed that can't be beat.


----------



## travski

Iron Mike said:


> But don't you have to say that?:teeth:
> 
> Honestly, I'd love to take a look at them.......


nope, I would not say it if I did not beleive in it myself.:tongue:


----------



## Reed

Twister10 said:


> I shoot a 07' Taipan, not that well mind you but it is certainly not the bows fault......
> 
> There does not seem to be alot of them in Ontario and I have yet to see another one around.
> 
> I have been really happy with mine though. It really has very little hand shock and can really fire the arrows out.
> 
> Jamie




I cna vouch for Jamies bow, it's a nice shooter, we have a APA staffer in wpg. Must say his bow is a rocket

I could see myself if with one but I am to cheep at the present time:tongue:

love the fang riser

Reed


----------



## Crashman

I shoot APA, but I will be honest...I am also a staff shooter for them. Like Travis, I would not shoot it if I did not think it was a great product. In fact, APA really prefers for their shooters to be customers first, this way they know there is a certain level of commitment on part of the shooter. 

To be honest though, the APA line up is very impressive this year. I currently have three of the six models, a Black Mamba XL, Viper, and Python X. I also have an '07 Black Mamba X2 and an '05 Taipan. If nyone is interested in APA, drop me a line and I will try to make arrangements for you to try them out. I am just outside of Kingston, Ontario and I attend some local shoots and provincial shoots as well.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

I'm in the market for a new Bow and the Mamba XL is on my short list


----------



## cody12

*Apa Bows*

Like Peter i'm also a staff shooter with APA, these bows are so forgiving to shoot it's like Peter said customer first, once you try them you'll order one, my 08 Mamba XL is so sweet,but don't tell my 07 ANACONDA that lol she might bite me....:darkbeer:


----------



## travski

I agree the mamba XL is one sweet shooting bow, first night I had it out I shot a 300 with it. My brother is really spoiled he picked up his new bow on Sat , the one that is on the front cover of this years catalog is what my brother is now shooting. Chromed mamba X2 a one of a kind bow and he is loving it


----------



## 12point chaser

i own one and love it. very smooth bow. it does have one lil hump in the draw cycle that is a little harsh but other than that its great. can hold it back forever.
i would say i wouldnt trade it for the world but i know how that will go in about 8 months. although this one mite stick around cause i finally found a bow i can really shoot well


----------



## crk

*APA Owner*

I have been an APA owner for about three years.
The bow shoots well,but has a lot of vibration.
I have had two spot hogg sight bars brake because of this.
Also watch about warranty,limbs for one thing.


----------



## XCalibre

travski said:


> I agree the mamba XL is one sweet shooting bow, first night I had it out I shot a 300 with it. My brother is really spoiled he picked up his new bow on Sat , the one that is on the front cover of this years catalog is what my brother is now shooting. Chromed mamba X2 a one of a kind bow and he is loving it


what?! how did he snag that one?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

XCalibre said:


> what?! how did he snag that one?


Travis did a little Favour ..... :embara:ukey:


----------



## XCalibre

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Travis did a little Favour ..... :embara:ukey:


i expected as much :wink::chortle:


----------



## mongomalyk

*Apa*

I currently shoot the X2 and couldn't be happier,traded in my taipan last year.I guess I'm lucky because I only live 45min from their shop so I got to shoot their 2008 lin-up a couple of weeks ago.If I was shooting targets only there's nothing better than the new XL it is awesome to shoot,and for tree stand or blinds the new viper is one sweet bow but I won't trade my X2 except to maybe upgrade to the new riser.The owner is great to work with as well their customer service is as good their bows.


----------



## Iron Mike

Hey, post up some pictures.....I'd like to see them.

Sadly, no Dealers around near me, I'd love to give one a go.


----------



## Crashman

Iron Mike said:


> Hey, post up some pictures.....I'd like to see them.
> 
> Sadly, no Dealers around near me, I'd love to give one a go.


Hey Iron Mike, where is Rockwood?


----------



## Iron Mike

Not to far out of Guelph.:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

Closest dealer to you would be Mackies Mountain Archery in Beamsville, near Hamilton. I will likely be there next month with the full line up of 2008 APAs.


----------



## ontario moose

*Apa*

Hey guys.. come out and show us your gear at the CAFAC (canadian archers for a cause) breast cancer shoot off at Colby archery club in Waterloo.. there's a few guys on this thread that live near by.. Feb 9, 2008 1-4 PM, 3 spot tourney counting 11's..

PM me if you need more info..

Gilles


----------



## grapeape1

well i have had my apa for about 2 months now i love it it is a black mamba x1 and i am one of a few in Georgia that has one. i ordered mine from APA in canada. all i can say is they were great to deal with


----------



## XCalibre

grapeape1 said:


> well i have had my apa for about 2 months now i love it it is a black mamba x1 and i am one of a few in Georgia that has one. i ordered mine from APA in canada. all i can say is they were great to deal with


awesome. welcome to AT, grapeape1!


----------



## calvin L

It is to bad no one shots them out here in BC . I gess it will still be a hoyt .


----------



## Kale

calvin L said:


> It is to bad no one shots them out here in BC . I gess it will still be a hoyt .


make the trip out to nationals in Lethbridge, I am sure the APA guys will be there..try out the whole lineup!


----------



## travski

yippers they will be there for sure


----------



## dh1

There is a guy down by Windsor ontario called aitkins archery that sells them. I think he has a web sight but not sure of the address.


----------



## Crashman

calvin L said:


> It is to bad no one shots them out here in BC . I gess it will still be a hoyt .



We have five staff shooters in B.C. There is also at least one pro shop, Boorman's I think. Drop me a PM if you need more info.


----------



## JDoupe

*Jimbow's*

Jimbow's Archery in astroville, Ontario (Near North Bay) should be getting some in next soon (Maybe next month?). They have been ordered. Give him a call and see if you can try one out. They are supposed to be a great bow. 705-752-5853.


----------



## Karoojager

I had a 06 Anaconda as a finger release shooter and was very satisfied with this bow. Now some guys around me shoot also APA bows, mostly Black Mambas and all they are satisfied with the speed and accuracy.


----------



## peregrine82

I have just received my all black mamba XL set up with spot hogg hoggit, twister rest, and B-stinger stabilizer. This bow is simply amazing, extremely smooth and a real rocket. I absolutely love this, planning to shoot bowhunter release with this setup. Gagnons in Oshawa is now an APA dealer. Expecting the first shipment to arrive around April 1st. Impressive product, made in Canada, can't get any better than that.


----------



## xring_assassin

I shot a mamba not too long ago - I didn't mind it, I won't switch from Hoyt, but I really didn't mind it.

Might consider buying one MORE seriously if the local shop owner that carries APA in Rocky Mountain House was a bit more personable than offensive....


----------



## OOPS!

I shot them in Lethbridge, and love them. The X2 might be my next bow!


----------



## archerontario

*Apa Python*

i shot an APA Python for 2 years and loved it just sold it to try Bowtech but will go back to APA in a heart beat.
Great bow
i am also from Kingston.
been in this archery game for over 20 years.


----------



## Jaydogg

I want to get an APA and have been looking at the XL or Python because I shoot fingers. I have a chance to get a great deal on a brand new Boa, but is it too short for fingers? Anyone shot one? how smooth is it? Its such a good deal that I might even go back to a release just to get it. I will use it only for hunting


----------



## peregrine82

Jaydogg said:


> I want to get an APA and have been looking at the XL or Python because I shoot fingers. I have a chance to get a great deal on a brand new Boa, but is it too short for fingers? Anyone shot one? how smooth is it? Its such a good deal that I might even go back to a release just to get it. I will use it only for hunting



The boa is super smooth and a great shooter. Everyone that draws the bow can't believe its 62 #, feels more like mid 50's. Extremely quick for a solo cam bow, this could be the sleeper winner for APA this year. I have just picked up a python in addition toi my XL. It is the new black anodized riser w/fang. Super smooth and with my arrow, (cxl 310 gns),shot through the chrony at the birth certificate, 290 fps.


----------



## C Broad Arrow

Of the various APA bows does anyone have an opinion about which bow might be best for hunting?

I am considering the Viper or the Mamba.

Thanks.


----------



## Crashman

C Broad Arrow said:


> Of the various APA bows does anyone have an opinion about which bow might be best for hunting?
> 
> I am considering the Viper or the Mamba.
> 
> Thanks.


It depends what kind of hunting you will be doing. For whitetails from a treestand, there is no better bow than the Viper. If you are going to be taking longer shots, say at muleys or speed goats out west, then maybe an X2 or X1 would be better. You must also consider your draw length, if you are a long armed ape, the XL or Python is the bow for you. I shot the X2 for hunting last year and at 65 pounds, 27 inch, with a 400 grain arrow I was getting 280 fps. 

Best of luck!:darkbeer:


----------



## Cougar III

Been shooting My Mamba xl for about 6 months now and what a bow.

Lots of speed, very forgiving.

I also shoot the Python. Another great bow.


----------



## M.cook

*home town*



Iron Mike said:


> Just curious, never seen one in person. The specs look pretty good on them though.:darkbeer:


hey Mike, never seen one in person but I saw u are from stratford....i grew up there. my family is still there so im back quite often. small world.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Bringing this back from the dead but anyone know if there are any APA dealers in the Ottawa area?


----------



## Baldini

Norris Bait and Tackle in Westport sells them Swiss Army Bows.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Thanks.


----------



## Crashman

Gobble n' Grunt will be carrying them soon. They are in Almonte, near Ottawa.

613-253-0435

www.gobblengrunt.ca


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Crashman said:


> Gobble n' Grunt will be carrying them soon. They are in Almonte, near Ottawa.
> 
> 613-253-0435
> 
> www.gobblengrunt.ca


Great, that's pretty much right on the way to our camp.


----------



## joebou

I bought my X1 last year and shot a elk at 50 yards without a problem, very confortable at 60 yard.

This bow is awsome!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Gil Grissom

Does anyone know how the limbs hold up on the APA bows? Do any have a tendancey to crack?


----------



## travski

Gil Grissom said:


> Does anyone know how the limbs hold up on the APA bows? Do any have a tendancey to crack?


Have been shooting them for 3 years now and never had a prob with any of mine


----------



## Crashman

Last year we had three limb warranty issues, two were dry fires. All three were covered of course. :thumbs_up


----------



## Black Mamba

Hi Crashman!
You would have to tell us how many bows you sold last year!
Only 3 bows looks a very low number but it would have to be compared with total number of sold bows! :teeth:


----------



## Crashman

Black Mamba said:


> Hi Crashman!
> You would have to tell us how many bows you sold last year!
> Only 3 bows looks a very low number but it would have to be compared with total number of sold bows! :teeth:


I do not know the exact number but it is somewhere around the 800 unit mark. That translates into less than half a percent failure rate. Not too shabby.:smile:


----------



## Black Mamba

1/800= 0.125% (if we don't count 2 dry fire) :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up
3/800= 0.375% (if we count all 3 limb failure) :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

What can I say? I hope my MX1 won't be the only UNLUCKY!!! :teeth:


----------



## Gil Grissom

Ordered my mamba MX1 4 weeks ago, hopefully it will get shipped before my spring break starts this friday :angel:


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Asked this in another APA thread but do the dual cams have rotating modules to adjust the DL like the Martin Nitrous cams or do you need a different separate mod for each DL setting?


----------



## Crashman

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Asked this in another APA thread but do the dual cams have rotating modules to adjust the DL like the Martin Nitrous cams or do you need a different separate mod for each DL setting?


You need a separate mod for each draw length setting on the dual cams, and there is a single rotating mod for the single cam.


----------



## Goosehunter29

what improvements have we seen in 09 line up ??
I like the X2 even more so knowing it is well under a grand.

When comparing the end feel ( back wall) as well as the dead in hand feel ( no after shock ) as well as sound how does the Black Mamba X2 compare to the bowtech admiral ??????

Please don't say apples and oranges......


----------



## uncleted327

Just bought a new 08 APA Black Mamba X1 today, seems pretty sweet so far, not a huge valley but alright, but man is it smooth, makes the 70# feel like 60# on the draw, and she's faster than a Cheeta on Cocaine!!! By the way what are you guys using for rests on the Mambas?


----------



## Jotun

I just purchased the 09 MX2 about a month ago after looking very seriously at the Admiral and the Captain. I bought the MX2 because it was different even though I had never shot one. 

Now that I have it I took it to my local pro shop and shot it right next to the Admiral and believe it or not the MX2 is smoother drawing. The updated back stop(wall) on the MX2 is just as solid as the Bowtech I am told that the X2 was a little spongy not so with the 09 model. 

The hand shock is very very minimal I would say that it is on par with the Admiral very quiet and does not jump at all. This is without a stabalizer only the factory dampners. 

So all in all I would say that the APA MX2 is as good if not better for the simple fact that it is faster by about 20fps and maintains the comfort of the bowtech. This doesnt even take into consideration how absolutely awesome the riser is and the new camo pattern are.


----------



## Goosehunter29

ttt


----------



## travski

I have the King Cobra Demo model 60lbs sitting here right now and trying to get it ready for nationals.

I could not beleive the way this felt when I pulled it back, it is sitting at 60lbs and feels like you are pulling 45 lbs back. The wall is as solid as any solo cam I have ever pulled back. On the shot there is very little shock at all could not hardly feel it go off. Played with it last night at 20 yards and I was breaking nocks off consistently. Tonight I will be playing at 40 and 50 yards indoors. 28inches 60lbs and getting over 340+ This does not feel like shooting a speed bow at all


----------



## ingoldarchery

*Apa dealer*

Ingold Archery in Woodstock, Ontario is going to be a dealer of APA bows here in the near future. These bows are awesome starting with the King Cobra, Mx1, Mx2, and then the Viper and all the rest of the line-up. Can't wait for these bows to come in. 
I will let you know on here when they are here but, in the meantime check out our website at www.ingoldarchery.com.


----------



## Chako

Speaking from a guy who hasn't been in the archery world for the past 12 to 14 years, I was amazed when I picked up a Boa and shot it at our local Outdoor Sports Show. I had never heard of APA, but what a sweet shooting bow. I joined this forum to do some online research to decide just what APA was all about. I like the bow so much that I ordered a left hander red Black Mamba MX1 from the local dealer after handling a right hander. I was told a King Cobra wasn't in the cards just yet due to some issues with limb pockets not being in stock (This was a week ago). I know the MX1 will be a sweet shooter out on the 3D range.


----------



## Engine10

I've a Black Mamba X1 in Lambeth is you'd care to see and shoot it.
I quite like it and am still learning about the short brace height. It's fire-cracker fast.


----------



## Chako

I can't wait for mine to come in...sometime next week I hope.

Back in the early 90s, we all would shoot 80# bows with overdraws and small aluminum arrows to eek out all the speed we could get for a safety margin on misjudged yardage. 

I can recall a guy in the club shooting his Oneida at 100#. All his arrows had stress cracks in them. I once shot with him on the range and recall clearly that he missed and we could only find small slivers of aluminum among the trees. His arrow literally exploded like a frag grenade. He was asked to come back when his rig was safer.

When I picked up this APA bow, I couldn't believe how smooth the draw was, how nice the stop and valley, how great the let off. The brace height doesn't seem to be as much of a factor as I remember it to be. I am still amazed at how little hand shock I felt (after some research, I found out it’s the parallel limb design that many are doing lately). Not to mention how nice the small grip was in controlling hand torque. It also felt marginally better then the Bowtecks that the local dealer also sells.

I am very impressed with how far technology has advanced in archery equipment. I have a garage full of late 80 to mid 90 compounds, but was moved to get into archery again and buy a new rig based on a few test shots.

Sorry uncleted327, some sort of fall away rest, but I don't remember the make or model (EDIT: still at the pro shop awaiting the bows arrival). I figured I would try one of these this time around. I used dual prong shoot through rests way back when.


----------



## Gil Grissom

Just got my MX1. So far the only issue has been a mod that came loose. Tightened it right up good as new.

Could someone please explain how to adjust the draw stop on the cam? The bow is drawing just a hair long and I would like to fix that. A picture would be GREAT too if it's possible


----------



## Leb_CRX

the more I read the board and threads about apa bows, the more I am leaning towards my next bow being an APA

now that gobblengrunt will be a retailer, it'll give me a bit of peace of mind to be able to see it before I decide to make the leap

awesome


----------



## timbermilton

can anyone tell me what the mamba xl goes for? price wise?


----------



## Crashman

timbermilton said:


> can anyone tell me what the mamba xl goes for? price wise?


Full MSRP for camo Mamba XL is $1039.90. Dealers may sell for less.


----------



## tbear

*APA Bows*

Received my new APA MX1 and APA Viper this week. Got my MX1 to replace my X1. I was shooting my X1 very well lately and was wondering if I was making a mistake by replacing it. I wanted the slightly longer brace height of the MX1, 6 1/8 versus the 5 1/2 of the X1. Wow am I excited, I actually have slightly more speed and the extra brace height in a beautiful new bow. Then it was time to try the Viper. I have shot and own all the APA dual cam bows, except the King Cobra, but was reluctant to try a single cam bow. I can see why the Viper is such a great seller. This is the smoothest, quietest, most solid draw stop, dead in your hands bow I have ever shot. Is it ever fun to shoot. Well done APA.


----------



## cody12

*Apa mx1*

Had mine for about a month now, not only smooth draw cycle, very shock free in hands, and accuracy for a so called speed bow is on the spot deadly, oh did I mention speed 49# 316 fps gotta love that::shade:well done APA


----------



## lastcall21

just got my BM X1 three weeks ago,,,after waiting for 4 months...so far i have nothing to complain about...its smooth, and drawing 51# on it feels like way less than the 47# on my hoyt...right now i have the APA rest on it,,,but will probably get a Quiktune Smart rest for it.

just shot an indoor 3D tourney with it this week end,,,and i'm impressed with it.


----------

